# Expectations for 2011



## 03Vortex (Jun 17, 2003)

Anyone have any thoughts/insight on what we could expect for 2011 for the 585/586/595?


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

Zed crank for the road bikes...maybe a new high end bike, or the 585 gets retired...just guessing on the last two. Matter of time before that crank sees road duty..


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'd like to see some cool colors. Dump the gold pinstripes on the 586. In fact all the cheesy pin-striping gone.

A 595 Optimum so I can fit on one, and a 586 Ultra.

I hope they DON'T adopt BB30.


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

More colour schmes and more sizes! 
hard to belive there could be an even higher end bike....695? 
never really understand why Colnago continuely change their top end stuff, if the design is right (in the first place, like a 585/595) then changes ar nt needed so often.
Would nt a ultra 586 be a 595 origin?
hear hear on the BB30


----------



## bikeosprey (Sep 20, 2008)

585 is too good to retire.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> 585 is too good to retire


This is true. It would be nice to see some changes though. Like the fad-ish, bigger lower headset bearing and maybe a bigger down tube.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Even though I won't ever likely run it, a Di2 specific 595 would be good.

And agree about bb30. Even though I just bought a frame that has it :facepalm:


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

I Agree on a few fronts lol 

No to BB30 
No to retiring the 585 I think they might add a 1 1/4 headset maybe 

Could also change widen tube dimensions but not to much (i hate oversized tubing) 

But to be honest Why would you want to change some thing preforms so well in all areas and has a world wide reputation as one of the best balanced bikes 
Sorry 585 Biase lol (i love my 585) lol 

Could the 595 lead to a New Style for the 585 ???? 

Colours, decals etc can always do with tweaking so I would start there lol 

Twiggy73


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Interesting topic. Any guesses where I took this last week?


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

So Chas 

Any hints as to what we might see next year ???? 

any chance some of us Die hard fans could get a test bike to ride and evaluate lol (fingers crossed) 

Twggy73


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Chas, I'm going to guess.....Alaska? :idea: 


(please say it was some super secret Look convention!)


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey Chas, My guess is Egypt? Can you give us a hint, what were you doing there?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Tinea Pedis said:


> Chas, I'm going to guess.....Alaska? :idea:


Think warmer...



Tinea Pedis said:


> (please say it was some super secret Look convention!)


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Good ol' Tunisia!


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Chas! 
It's good to see you drop in! 
It looks like your coming out of a Vortex! Is that how you guys are traveling nowadays?

Off topic, do you have any plans on bolstering your presence in Portland, OR? None of the "dealers" are carrying your bikes anymore. They all have various excuses. I know of 3 guys this year, (two from the forum), who wanted to try Look, but they couldn't. 

Thanks


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Niiiice! Chas, you da man!

And it appears there's a tear in the time-space continuum! Yikes!


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

I think they are working on my new frame Chas didnt want you to see it lol 

Come on Chas Give us something we can speculate about lol 


Twggy73


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

Chas,
It is great to see you finally reaching your dream of going to cosmetology school. Hold on to that dream, and don't stop believin'


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

j.knight said:


> Chas,
> It is great to see you finally reaching your dream of going to cosmetology school. Hold on to that dream, and don't stop believin'


Thanks J. It's been a long time coming, and I'm very proud to have finally achieved this moment. I'd offer you a free haircut or something but there's not much to work with, ya know?

Maybe a waxing instead?


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

chas said:


> Thanks J. It's been a long time coming, and I'm very proud to have finally achieved this moment. I'd offer you a free haircut or something but there's not much to work with, ya know?
> 
> Maybe a waxing instead?


Sounds exciting. Maybe a nice brazilian bikini wax job. I know you're the man for the job.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Whats so bad about BB30?


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

If I have the opportunity to purchase a 595 Ultra now would I be dissappointed later as a result of not being patient?


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

LOUISSSSS said:


> Whats so bad about BB30?


Nothing bad about it but alot of bike companys are using it to keep up with the jones's 

doesnt mean everyone has to ??? 

Twiggy73


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> Whats so bad about BB30?


It was a gimmick developed by Cannondale and FSA to make more money.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice to see you surface again. I am surprised they let you out of the office!


----------



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

Portland's Cyclopath is a Look dealer now. 
Branford Bike in Seattle stocks quite a few Looks for test rides, I purchased mine from them after testing the 585 Ultra and 595 Team. Good guys to work with.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> Portland's Cyclopath is a Look dealer now.
> Branford Bike in Seattle stocks quite a few Looks for test rides, I purchased mine from them after testing the 585 Ultra and 595 Team. Good guys to work with.


Actually as of a month or so ago, Cyclepath said they aren't going to stock Look anymore, they can get it, but they won't be stocking it. 
Another dealer drooped them completely saying the margins were so high that they never made any money. The 3rd dealer stopped stocking them too, citing poor customer service from Look and lack of dealer support. 

I have bought both my Looks from Bothell Ski and Bike, whom are amazing guys to work with.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Sunandski.com has B&M stores and sells LOOK bikes. Thats where i'm getting mine.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

The new Look road bike with integrated stem and Zed cranks looks sweet. Internal cables and Di2 routing option looks clean.I hope the TT isnt that bent though

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U22KtYErNp0&feature=player_embedded

Man its nice to see LJ descending.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*2011 Look - June 30th*

Per LOOK's website the new frame/module will be unveiled on June 30th.


----------



## shapeofthings (Sep 12, 2008)

It certainly LOOKS interesting. :smilewinkgrin: 

Agree with someone earlier, not into the pinstripe. Especially if it has gold in it. 

The tubing almost reminds me of a less extreme version of that Orbea mountain bike.


----------

